# Bloated Clown Loach, pls help



## sarahmay87 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello! 

My tank seems to be going through some dark times, im in desperate need of some help please!
I just lost my two Earth Eaters that i have had for over a year, it was gut wrenching. Now im noticing that one of my clown loaches has a bloated stomach and the eyes seem to be a bit bulged as well. I dont know a lot about fish keeping and health signs yet, (kinda thought it was carrying eggs) but with my recent loss im thinking something is wrong. Im going to do a full blown reading of my tank now to see where its standing, If anyone has some ideas or steps i should be taking, It would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

When your Earth Eaters died were their scales sticking out? Fish being bloated, having puffy eyes, and scales sticking out are signs of dropsy.


----------



## sarahmay87 (Feb 18, 2012)

No the scales werent sticking out, I saw the eartheaters die.. they started acting really odd, bumbing into the glass constantly, then all of a sudden they darted around the tank all flippy like then went belly up, they died 2 days appart. Now im worried about my loaches. I did a water reading, although i did do a 50% water change the day the first earth eater died thinking something must have spiked. The PH reads 6.5, and everything else is 0. the loach has been bloated for a while now, at least 2 weeks.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

it could be an internal parasite causing those issues. i would do some research on internal parasites in fish/loaches and see if you can pinpoint your problems with one of them so you can start treatment asap. good luck, i hope everything works out!


----------

